# Topics > General topics and testing > Discussions and suggestions for improvement to the portal >  Site monetization

## Airicist

Admedia - admedia.com

facebook.com/AdMediaCommunity

twitter.com/ad_media

linkedin.com/company/admedia_2

----------


## Airicist

Website - taboola.com

youtube.com/Taboola1

facebook.com/taboola

twitter.com/taboola

linkedin.com/company/taboola

instagram.com/taboola

Taboola on Wikipedia

Founder and CEO - Adam Singolda

----------


## Airicist

Website - outbrain.com

youtube.com/ContentDiscovery

facebook.com/Outbrain

twitter.com/outbrain

linkedin.com/company/outbrain

instagram.com/outbrain

Outbrain on Wikipedia

Co-founder and CEO - Yaron Galai

----------


## Airicist

Website - skimlinks.com

youtube.com/Skimlinks

facebook.com/Skimlinks

twitter.com/skimlinks

linkedin.com/company/skimlinks

Skimlinks on Wikipedia

Co-founder and CEO - Alicia Navarro

Co-founder - Joe Stepniewski

----------


## Airicist2

Article "I recently started a side blog that brought in more than $200,000 in passive income last year — here's how"

by Morgan Overholt
February 7, 2022

mediavine.com

adthrive.com

cj.com

stories.google

----------

